# Dark lookz (Final Nail in the coffin)



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

*The Darker The Mane, The More Powerful The Lion*








First girl on snap (i know her)


Spoiler













Other girls



Spoiler













*Dark lookz = 3
Nordcuck = 0

On Yubo*


*Girl 1

*


Spoiler










*



Girl 2

*


Spoiler












*Dark lookz = 2
nordcuck = 0*

*Other girls didnt reply and one called me a fag 
Moving on to different app now*

*Girl 1*


*


Spoiler










*

*Girl 2



Spoiler












Girl 3*



Spoiler












*Girl 4

*


Spoiler










*


Girl 5 (this happened)

*


Spoiler










*

Girl 6 

*


Spoiler










*


Girl 7
*


Spoiler










*


Girl 7 
Even though she choose brad pitt, she said dark hair are better

*


Spoiler










*


Girl 9 
Same thing happened*



Spoiler












*Girl 10*



Spoiler











*
Girl 11



Spoiler












Dark lookz = 6
Nordcuck = 3

Over all Gandy = 11
And Bradpitt = 3*

*78% girls prefer Darker guys*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Aug 13, 2020)

North atlantid max


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

@Salludon @Mateusz74 @Mohamad @Zygos4Life @Blackout.xl @Sikkunt23 

@Kingkellz pin this


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

@XANTARES


----------



## Pretty (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> @Salludon @Mateusz74 @Mohamad @Zygos4Life @Blackout.xl @Sikkunt23
> 
> @Kingkellz pin this


Doesn’t deserve to get pinned it basic knowledge


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 13, 2020)

*IS THIS THE ULTIMATE PROOF THAT DARKER HAIR MOGS??
@Lorsss 
@Kingkellz 
@Sergeant 
@her 
BEST OF THE BEST*


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Doesn’t deserve to get pinned it basic knowledge


too many copers on this site


----------



## godirl (Aug 13, 2020)

Dark hair is indeed superior. Over for nordcucks.


----------



## Lux (Aug 13, 2020)

Black hair is definitely ideal


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 13, 2020)

_*Fuck which hair colour is better. These bitches look like utter shit and they said neither. The levels of cope some foids do*_


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Aug 13, 2020)

Welcome back @Dante1


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> Welcome back @Dante1


Good to be back bro


----------



## Selfahate (Aug 13, 2020)

Did u ask ethnics women


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Aug 13, 2020)

just do what looks best on you, 
stop looking at shit so black and white


----------



## Blackout.xl (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> @Salludon @Mateusz74 @Mohamad @Zygos4Life @Blackout.xl @Sikkunt23
> 
> @Kingkellz pin this


Top thread as usual


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

@noped


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 13, 2020)

DARK LOOKS FOREVER!!


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

@TRUE_CEL


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Aug 13, 2020)

Gallardo09 said:


> DARK LOOKS FOREVER!!


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 13, 2020)

Black hair is too ethnic brown hair mogs


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 13, 2020)

Dark brown I mean


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Black hair is too ethnic brown hair mogs


ethnic mogs


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> ethnic mogs
> View attachment 584082


Dark brown is better


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Dark brown is better


looks feminine


----------



## karbo (Aug 13, 2020)

what a fucking utterly repulsive disgusting fat whore. the state of hypergamy, the fat fuck instantly assumes men want to fuck her

in a sane world she would be self-harming and posting on depression/loneliness forums, in this one shes joining feminist groups because shes tired of getting catcalled everyday


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Aug 13, 2020)

The difference is, that the lion is born or atleast conceived bright but becomes dark

And this is the part where the "med" (indians and arabs) coper shatters

I was born blondeish with blue eyes and now have dark brown hair


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 13, 2020)

If Eriksen had black hair he wouldn't look as good


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> If Eriksen had black hair he wouldn't look as good


my avi is erickson morphed with "Dark lookz" pheno


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> The difference is, that the lion is born or atleast conceived bright but becomes dark
> 
> I was born blondeish with blue eyes and now have dark brown hair



nice we wuzzing


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Aug 13, 2020)

Iam a golden skinned badboy with dark features and I get insane attention from white females

Iam starting to believe "opposites attract" is a very legit theory


----------



## Salludon (Aug 13, 2020)

High effort thread. 👏


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

Salludon said:


> High effort thread. 👏


listen to this bro




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> nice we wuzzing
> 
> View attachment 584109






=/=





also:




similar to my case


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> =/=
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chico is ethnic but ye nice projection 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Salludon (Aug 13, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> =/=
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the same guy?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Aug 13, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Is that the same guy?
> 
> View attachment 584147


idk


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> chico is ethnic but ye nice projection







doubt it
dont make a fool of yourself


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> View attachment 584156
> 
> doubt it
> dont make a fool of yourself


my brain hurts from arguing with peasants


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> my brain hurts from arguing with peasants
> View attachment 584162


All muslims in Sweden are nerdic


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> All muslims in Sweden are nerdic


They are colonizers 
In few gens u will be referring to them as "muh ancestors"


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> They are colonizers
> In few gens u will be referring to them as "muh ancestors"


doubt it
fearmongering


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> my avi is erickson morphed with "Dark lookz" pheno
> View attachment 584100


Still if Eriksen had black hair I think he would look worse


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> doubt it
> fearmongering


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> my avi is erickson morphed with "Dark lookz" pheno
> View attachment 584100


And your Avi is Gandy and Eriksen combined


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> And your Avi is Gandy and Eriksen combined


it's actually @Salludon features on erickson + dark blue eyes


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> View attachment 584191


unlucky for them
Fortunately I have no ties with swedes although I am surrounded with similar betas and cuck people


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> it's actually @Salludon features on erickson + dark blue eyes


I need to see salludon then


----------



## Mexicanboi (Aug 13, 2020)

just have dark looks bro


----------



## Vidyacoper (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> chico is ethnic but ye nice projection


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Aug 13, 2020)

No Mercy said:


> Iam a golden skinned badboy with dark features and I get insane attention from white females
> 
> Iam starting to believe "opposites attract" is a very legit theory


Opposites attract is a bluepilled cope for sexual dimorphism


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Aug 13, 2020)

Mexicanboi said:


> View attachment 584196
> just have dark looks bro


Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

Mexicanboi said:


> View attachment 584196
> just have dark looks bro


Dumb motherfuckr


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Aug 13, 2020)

I always knew blonde hair sucks
Gandy as always 💪 One true PSL god


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Aug 13, 2020)

For girls haircolor doesn't matter though, brutal


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> For girls haircolor doesn't matter though, brutal


it's more about overall Dark traid hunter pheno


----------



## Dylan2 (Aug 13, 2020)

Funny that my whole until I found this website I always wanted to be blonde little did I know


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Aug 13, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> For girls haircolor doesn't matter though, brutal


People with blonde haircolors look less scarier and low T.
Have you seen cuck without blonde hair?
1 in 10.000


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dylan2 said:


> Funny that my whole until I found this website I always wanted to be blonde little did I know


and i use to believe that big buggy eyes were attractive


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> People with blonde haircolors look less scarier and low T.
> Have you seen cuck without blonde hair?
> 1 in 10.000


legit af


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Aug 13, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> Have you seen cuck without blonde hair?


enough
question should be:
Have you seen a real blonde who isnt/wasnt a cuck or beta


----------



## Dylan2 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> and i use to believe that big buggy eyes were attractive


Same, I still believe some girls prefer them especially at a younger age


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> chico is ethnic but ye nice projection
> 
> View attachment 584128


whats his name?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dylan2 said:


> Same, I still believe some girls prefer them especially at a younger age


most jb larp about liking pretty boy cause age of consent shit
Most of em like masc men, notice how they to go to robust highschool jock rather than low t claass fellows


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> whats his name?


random e boy video i found somewhere


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Aug 13, 2020)

For women 1-12, for men 13-18


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 584305
> 
> 
> For women 1-12, for men 13-18


13 is too light
15-24 is fine


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> 13 is too light
> 15-24 is fine


No above 18, shitskin begins


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> No above 18, shitskin begins


cope 
inbred mayo rot in sun to get that coloring


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 13, 2020)

lifefuel for med pakis


----------



## Deleted member 8775 (Aug 13, 2020)

godirl said:


> Dark hair is indeed superior. Over for nordcucks.


Not all nords have blonde cuck hair. I have dark brown


----------



## Deleted member 8775 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> looks feminine


No it doesnt rofl. U ethnics just prefer the black as its the only category u all could mog nords. Dark brown has shown to be most atttactive to women many times in research, keep coping.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

DomOrDoom said:


> No it doesnt rofl. U ethnics just prefer the black as its the only category u all could mog nords. Dark brown has shown to be most atttactive to women many times in research, keep coping.


dnr


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 13, 2020)

*Mogger thread son mirin *


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> chico is ethnic but ye nice projection
> 
> View attachment 584128


The guy in the video doesn’t look good tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8775 (Aug 13, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *Mogger thread son mirin *


Jfl @ u, if u arent sprinting


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 13, 2020)

lifefuel for my brazilian-med mogger dark haired genes


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 13, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *Mogger thread son mirin *


mirin sig


----------



## Apeiron (Aug 13, 2020)

Triton mogs


----------



## Kingkellz (Aug 13, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> I was born blondeish with blue eyes and now have dark brown hair


Then consider yourself blessed. I don't know why you want to sun-bleach your hair.
I'm willing to bet that most women will pick your dark haired version over your light haired version.

The research is also on my side.









Women Don't Prefer Blondes


They're not their "ideal guy," says a new study.




www.goodhousekeeping.com






> By analyzing data from over 145,000 of their male members (they have 800,000 in total), the site found that* men who have brown hair average 10 dates per month, while blonde guys only have around three.*





> After collecting data on their most successful male members, the site found that the* ideal guy has dark hair*, is 6 feet tall, has no children, doesn't smoke, and makes over $200,000.











New Research Study: The Most Desirable Singles of 2014 - The Blog - POF.com


PlentyOfFish Research has conducted a comprehensive study that has determined which singles will receive the most messages in 2014. If you're a 25 year old Catholic woman who owns a dog and has a post secondary degree, you're considered one of the most desirable singles of 2014.




blog.pof.com






> The Ideal Man of 2014:
> 
> 
> Christian
> ...











Which Hair Color Induces the Strongest Physical Attraction?


Is the latest research bad news for Scarlett Johansson and Nicole Kidman?




www.psychologytoday.com






> 27.5 percent of the women said yes to men wearing a blond wig, 30 percent accepted invitations from the men with brown wigs, *35 percent accepted invitations from men with black wigs* and only 13.8 percent for men who donned a red wig.








Error - Cookies Turned Off







onlinelibrary.wiley.com






> *In men*, the most attractive parts of the face were Type 1:2 lips, a Type IV nose of medium width, blue eyes, In men, the most attractive parts of the face were Type 1:2 lips, a Type IV nose of medium width, blue eyes,* brown hair
> Among females*, the most attractive parts of the face were Type 2:1 lips, Type III and V noses of medium width, dark brown eyes, *blonde hair*



Basically women want
Dark-haired "white" Chad



















over Light-haired "white" Chad




















As for blacks/mulattos, chinks, curries, etc they should embrace their dark hair and see this as reason to NOT to make their hair lighter.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 13, 2020)

Cope tbh, the problem with these studies is that they are done in western European, Nordic countries or USA, places like those black hair is the most rare so it's the most exotic and attractive. In place where i live where blonde is rare but black and dark brown very common, girls always prefer guys with blonde hair


----------



## Suave (Aug 13, 2020)

those deformed bitches saying neither like they wouldnt drop their panties right infront of gandy if they saw him irl


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 13, 2020)

Good thread @Dante1


----------



## Dylan2 (Aug 13, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Then consider yourself blessed. I don't know why you want to sun-bleach your hair.
> I'm willing to bet that most women will pick your dark haired version over your light haired version.
> 
> The research is also on my side.
> ...



Where tf are all the ginger cels on here I never see any?


----------



## Over (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## nastynas (Aug 13, 2020)

*revolutionary knowledge*


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Aug 13, 2020)

Where are the girls from?

I think girls here in Latin America might prefer blonde, not sure tho


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 13, 2020)

You’re an arab. Sluts are virtue signalling bcz they don’t wanna sound racist .

Leo, Pitt , cobain, Beckham, hemsworth, gosling etc are biggest sex symbols
Gandy isn’t. Lucky smith is one of the few models that girls know irl 

Arvid is biggest slayer here, Copemaxxing is better looking but can’t slay like Arvid

even Henry Cavill looks best in Witcher with blonde hair 

I have brown hair and every tanned blonde I know irl is a slayer
Tan blonde guys with medium or long hair = surfer boy pheno = highest smv
This forum is mostly ethnic so most of you will disagree


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 13, 2020)

Man @Short Ugly and Brown @Golang look at this ethnic cope


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 13, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> People with blonde haircolors look less scarier and low T.
> Have you seen cuck without blonde hair?
> 1 in 10.000


Most simps are Indians and arabs 

Ask any girl to show her dms and and see it for yourself


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 13, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> most jb larp about liking pretty boy cause age of consent shit
> Most of em like masc men, notice how they to go to robust highschool jock rather than low t claass fellows


most jocks are blonde or brown haired. You obviously never went to a high school in USA or Canada 
Most Meds are twink manlets


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 13, 2020)

not even close , you need to have the color of a lions mane or its unironcally over for you black hair makes you look like you bathed in coal
this or death


----------



## justadude (Aug 13, 2020)

i wonder how many 3psl curries are reading this thread thinking they mog nords because of their hair color


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 14, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> *78% girls prefer Darker guys*


you forgot to mention this only applies to cumskin men not ethnics jfl


----------



## Conspiracy (Aug 14, 2020)

I tried telling them this but most of them disagreed. JFL.


----------



## Conspiracy (Aug 14, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> my avi is erickson morphed with "Dark lookz" pheno
> View attachment 584100


we all know women would rather fuck the guy on the right.


----------



## Conspiracy (Aug 14, 2020)

I love how they act above even pitt and gandy, yet they would NEVER have a chance with them anyways. Fucking LOL I hate holes.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Aug 14, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> chico is ethnic but ye nice projection
> 
> View attachment 584128


*No one asked retard 🖕*


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> *No one asked retard 🖕*


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Aug 14, 2020)

lifefuel for curries and ethnics.. as long as they ignore the bring white part.


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Aug 14, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> not even close , you need to have the color of a lions mane or its unironcally over for you black hair makes you look like you bathed in coal
> this or death
> View attachment 585370


nigga stop posting trannys on this forum fagget


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 14, 2020)

Blonde men are niche appeal to women, they are repulsive to most women.


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 14, 2020)

Dark mogs


----------



## Cope (Aug 15, 2020)

Water is wet, we need to compare North Atlantid with Gracile Mediterranid aka whatever pheno Ballou is








Reminder that Ballou with blue eyes is unmoggable


----------



## lilrapperincel (Aug 15, 2020)

op is a paki


----------



## TeraCope54 (Aug 15, 2020)

D-dark mogs


----------



## ActualVirgin (Aug 15, 2020)

life fuel for a north atlantid


----------



## Virgincel (Aug 15, 2020)

Gigacope thread, blonde hair mogs, brown is boring and generic and black is ethnic.
No man has looked better than gigachad Pitt in 7 years in Tibet with blond curtains.
Btw my hair isn't blond, I just state facts, with blond hair I wouldn't be incel.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Aug 15, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> *The Darker The Mane, The More Powerful The Lion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we are being completely honest, dark hair with brown tint mogs


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 15, 2020)

“Other girls didnt reply and one called me a fag”





The things you do for science...


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 15, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> You’re an arab. Sluts are virtue signalling bcz they don’t wanna sound racist .
> 
> Leo, Pitt , cobain, Beckham, hemsworth, gosling etc are biggest sex symbols
> Gandy isn’t. Lucky smith is one of the few models that girls know irl
> ...


Scroll up and you’ll come across @Kingkellz posting multiple studies supporting the conclusion of @Dante1‘s thread.


----------



## Kingkellz (Aug 15, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Sluts are virtue signalling bcz they don’t wanna sound racist .


Why do they have to virtue signal?
They were asked to pick between 2 successful, good looking men. Both of them are known for their good looks. There is no need to for them to "not sound racist" or whatever.


Biggdink said:


> Leo, Pitt , cobain, Beckham, hemsworth, gosling etc are biggest sex symbols
> Gandy isn’t.


What?
Tons of women think Gandy is extremely attractive and sexy.
Read the comments of any Youtube video he is featured in.





Biggdink said:


> Leo, Pitt , cobain, Beckham, hemsworth, gosling etc are biggest sex symbols


At this point you're just naming good looking sportstars, singers, actors, and celebs who happen to be blonde haired JFL

I can also name tons of goodlooking dark haired actors, models, celebs, etc
- Henry Cavill
- Jason Momoa
- Jon Kortajerena
- Alain Delon
- Francisco Lachowksi
- Zac Efron
- Taylor Lautner
- Ian Somerhalder
- Mariano Di Vaio
- Nick Bateman
- Mario Rodriguez
- Brody Jenner
- Tom Crusie
- Zayn Malik
- Jon Hamm
- Sean Opry
Women lust after these men and find them extremely attractive as well. More so than many of the blonde haired guys you named.

Oh and here is proof of women picking Jason Momoa over Chris Hemsworth








Ladies Chris Hemsworth or Jason Momoa or Hugh Jackman?


I Like Chris Myself how about you? This is just on eye candy.




www.girlsaskguys.com







Biggdink said:


> Lucky smith is one of the few models that girls know irl


Many girls know who Chico is. Literally every girl on wattpad was lusting over him.
Chico > Lucky blue
Go ask any woman. Most will pick dark haired Chico.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 15, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Why do they have to virtue signal?
> They were asked to pick between 2 successful, good looking men. Both of them are known for their good looks. There is no need to for them to "not sound racist" or whatever.
> 
> What?
> ...



brutal annihilation 

mirin


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Aug 15, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> my brain hurts from arguing with peasants
> View attachment 584162


Wait, are you saying he is ethnic just because he is Brazilian?

Nationality is just a cultural division of people, it doesn’t correlate with race. A person can be any nationality and any race. Yes, there are a lot of countries that are very homogeneous like Japan and Estonia… but Brazil is not of them.

What matters when determining race is genetics and clearly Chico and his family are genetically European.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 15, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> _*Fuck which hair colour is better. These bitches look like utter shit and they said neither. The levels of cope some foids do*_


That’s why asking doesnt work. They are Prone to choose the politically correct option. Would be better to do a tinder experiment with same psl guys different hair color


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 16, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> *The Darker The Mane, The More Powerful The Lion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS MEANS NOTHING YES DARK BEATS BLONDE BUT JFL AT YOU FOR EVEN COMPARING PITT TO THE PSL GOD GANDY HOLY SHIT HE HAS BLACK HAIR AND BLUE EYES I AM CURRY I HAVE BROWN EYES AND BLACK HAIR WILL GIRLS PICK ME NOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## flamboyant (Aug 16, 2020)

karbo said:


> View attachment 584083
> 
> what a fucking utterly repulsive disgusting fat whore. the state of hypergamy, the fat fuck instantly assumes men want to fuck her
> 
> in a sane world she would be self-harming and posting on depression/loneliness forums, in this one shes joining feminist groups because shes tired of getting catcalled everyday


or maybe many retards sent her dick pics before and now she assumes that he wants to do that too.....just saying


----------



## karbo (Aug 16, 2020)

flamboyant said:


> or maybe many retards sent her dick pics before and now she assumes that he wants to do that too.....just saying


@Kingkellz @her @knajjd 
foid alert


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Aug 16, 2020)

I just wanna state
If you brown or blonde haired and dye your hair 
Remember to add fucking nuances otherwise you will look like an emo


----------



## flamboyant (Aug 16, 2020)

karbo said:


> @Kingkellz @her @knajjd
> foid alert


how the fuck some of u can be so out of touch with reality...)))


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 16, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> The difference is, that the lion is born or atleast conceived bright but becomes dark
> 
> And this is the part where the "med" (indians and arabs) coper shatters
> 
> I was born blondeish with blue eyes and now have dark brown hair


Yeah exactly most guys preaching this are arab/Indian guys who are coping even though we all know the racepill. Obviously darker coloring is attractive, it's not news at all. But when they say tall dark and handsome they mean tall handsome italians/Spaniards/Frenchman etc


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 16, 2020)

Idk if I should dye my hair tbh. I have dark dirty blonde


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Aug 17, 2020)

That is because white, pale, blonde - feminine and not robust. Weaker to sun, more fragile, pale fags also get more infections and inflammations. If a dark stallion gets a splinter, he pulls it out and keeps walking. If blonde bitch boy gets one, his whole foot gets infected and swollen and he needs to be taken to vet. Blonde = BITCH. MT2 and black hair dye or death


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Blonde men are niche appeal to women, they are repulsive to most women.


Please team up with @Dante1 to destroy the cope son


----------



## SteveRogers (Aug 19, 2020)

A lot more entertaining than expected tbh


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 19, 2020)

@Germania You can't cope anymore lmao.


----------



## SteveRogers (Aug 19, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> The difference is, that the lion is born or atleast conceived bright but becomes dark
> 
> And this is the part where the "med" (indians and arabs) coper shatters
> 
> I was born blondeish with blue eyes and now have dark brown hair


Very, very good point.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 19, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> You’re an arab. Sluts are virtue signalling bcz they don’t wanna sound racist .
> 
> Leo, Pitt , cobain, Beckham, hemsworth, gosling etc are biggest sex symbols
> Gandy isn’t. Lucky smith is one of the few models that girls know irl
> ...


You are no joke one of the biggest copers here.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 19, 2020)

flamboyant said:


> or maybe many retards sent her dick pics before and now she assumes that he wants to do that too.....just saying


GTFO out of this site you FOID.


----------



## Germania (Aug 19, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> *78% girls prefer Darker guys*





johncruz12345 said:


> @Germania You can't cope anymore lmao.


Cope and cherry picking, i could do the same and would get contrary results
It's like using BlackOps2cel's Tinder results from SEA and Africa to support the thesis "looks don't matter".

Blond is more desirable to most of the human population in general. Anyone who says otherwise is coping hard.
But it's fine my friends, live on in your fantasy world.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 19, 2020)

Germania said:


> Cope and cherry picking, i could do the same and would get contrary results
> It's like using BlackOps2cel's Tinder results from SEA and Africa to support the thesis "looks don't matter".
> 
> Blond is more desirable to most of the human population in general. Anyone who says otherwise is coping hard.
> But it's fine my friends, live on in your fantasy world.


COPIUS MAXIMUS.


----------



## Germania (Aug 19, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> COPIUS MAXIMUS.


Are you ethnic?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 19, 2020)

Germania said:


> Cope and cherry picking, i could do the same and would get contrary results
> It's like using BlackOps2cel's Tinder results from SEA and Africa to support the thesis "looks don't matter".
> 
> Blond is more desirable to most of the human population in general. Anyone who says otherwise is coping hard.
> But it's fine my friends, live on in your fantasy world.


muh SEA muh africa

fuckn inbred cope


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (Aug 19, 2020)

Even old american posters showing traditional family had men with dark hair and blonde women. AFAIK those are the most desirable traits and there's an evolutionary theory linked to that.


----------



## Germania (Aug 19, 2020)

Kurwa said:


> Even old american posters showing traditional family had men with dark hair and blonde women. AFAIK those are the most desirable traits and there's an evolutionary theory linked to that.


Cope harder


----------



## Germania (Aug 19, 2020)

1. Blonde hair and white
2. Dark hair and white
3. Rest

How do you cope with this @OP?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 19, 2020)

Germania said:


> 1. Blonde hair and white
> 2. Dark hair and white
> 3. Rest
> 
> ...


my thread to destroy copes is on it's way


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 19, 2020)

Germania said:


> Cope harder
> 
> View attachment 601549


cope

https://looksmax.org/threads/dark-features-are-all-that-matters.127564/


----------



## loksr (Aug 20, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Dark brown I mean


I have dark brown hair and most people just call it black
Nobody really differentiates between the two and the majority of people who have black hair really just have dark brown hair


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 20, 2020)

loksr said:


> I have dark brown hair and most people just call it black
> Nobody really differentiates between the two and the majority of people who have black hair really just have dark brown hair


Nah not true Chico has dark brown hair for example


----------



## loksr (Aug 20, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Nah not true Chico has dark brown hair for example



There's images of chico where his hair looks dark brown, some where it looks medium brown, and some where it looks light brown. In the pictures where it looks dark brown I guarantee he's had people call it black before. In fact I think the only reason you don't consider it black is because of the lighter strands spread throughout it, if it was all the same color as the darkest bits you'd be calling it black rn

Also hair that you can immediately identify as brown in ANY lighting doesn't mog shit, way too boring (I would call hair like that medium brown, not dark brown). No need to be afraid of real dark brown/black hair, if you're not ethnic your hair color will not make people perceive you as ethnic.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 20, 2020)

loksr said:


> There's images of chico where his hair looks dark brown, some where it looks medium brown, and some where it looks light brown. In the pictures where it looks dark brown I guarantee he's had people call it black before. In fact I think the only reason you don't consider it black is because of the lighter strands spread throughout it, if it was all the same color as the darkest bits you'd be calling it black rn
> 
> Also hair that you can immediately identify as brown in ANY lighting doesn't mog shit, way too boring (I would call hair like that medium brown, not dark brown). No need to be afraid of real dark brown/black hair, if you're not ethnic your hair color will not make people perceive you as ethnic.


chico is low t


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 20, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> chico is low t


How?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 20, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> How?


looks low t


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Aug 21, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> my avi is erickson morphed with "Dark lookz" pheno
> View attachment 584100


It's over for the guy in left


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 21, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> It's over for the guy in left


Mogged by Erik Salludon


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 21, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> It's over for the guy in left


who is the girl in my avi 
sauce ?


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Aug 21, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> who is the girl in my avi
> sauce ?


She's Jacqueline Fernandez. Actress


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 21, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> She's Jacqueline Fernandez. Actress


bruh i love Jacqueline


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Aug 21, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> bruh i love Jacqueline


Me too.


----------



## MedAncientGod (Aug 21, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 584305
> 
> 
> For women 1-12, for men 13-18


>tfw 21
A-am I still gonna make it bros, cut me some slack its summer here.


----------



## moggingmachine (Aug 23, 2020)

legit bro. sadly i have dark everything not just hair.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 26, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> legit bro. sadly i have dark everything not just hair.


is that you in the vid? you look good bro


----------



## moggingmachine (Aug 26, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> is that you in the vid? you look good bro


i am his lookalike


----------



## yunggod (Aug 27, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> ethnic mogs
> View attachment 584082


who is this


----------



## Newkid (Aug 28, 2020)

Black and blue eyes > blue eyes and white hair > black hair and brown eyes>white hair and brown eyes


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Sep 2, 2020)

No Mercy said:


> Iam a golden skinned badboy with dark features and I get insane attention from white females
> 
> Iam starting to believe "opposites attract" is a very legit theory


Twins


----------

